# HELP!



## shereebee (Mar 10, 2012)

Just purchased a Canon 5D Mark ii. I am a beginner, so I have NO idea what I am doing! I've noticed delays when trying to snap shots. Is this something that I can fix? I also need help with settings... PLEASE help!


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 10, 2012)

Without going into why you bought a 5D MKII as a beginner, put the camera in AV mode, put the aperature at F/4, adjust the ISO to 400 and go outside and take a couple of nice shots so you feel good about your purchase. 

Then go back inside and read your manual from cover to cover....twice.


----------



## jcskeeter (Mar 10, 2012)

Ingerson pretty much hit. We're definitely not trying to crush your beginner excitement but a little bit of reading on the fundamentals will go a long way. The forum works a little better if you come to us with a specific question. Include these things: Mode setting, White Balance, Shutter, Apeture, Subject and setting. Those are great things that help people help you a lot better. If your not quite sure what some of those things are and you want to know what they are then I would start there.

Hang in there. It's a process of learning. Just trying to give a little insight cause if you post a bunch of vague "tell me how to do it" posts, you'll probably be ripped to shreds. People aren't being mean but we just need a little more info.


----------



## shereebee (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you both  I'll start my reading!


----------



## jcskeeter (Mar 10, 2012)

Great! The manual is great place to learn what everything is on the camera and what it does. Then take your pick of Youtube or a google search for "DSLR basics" or "Camera basics". Those will be more hands-on "what" and "why". You may think it's fun right now. But once you learn the "what" and "why" of the camera, it gets even better!

Adorama has a pretty extensive video channel on Youtube. Here's a couple:




Digital Photography 1 on 1: Episode 13: White Balance: Adorama Photography TV - YouTube




The delay could be from the cam being set in a "Timer" mode. If it's delaying 2 secs or more, that's probably what it is.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have a read of the links in my signature.  They'll give you a foundation on the basics of photography and exposure.


----------

